# Let's have a KAL!!! (2012)



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It has been almost a year since we all tried to knit something 'together'.
Lots of newer posters here since then too.

This one will be a simple lace shawl.
Honestly, it looks VERY easy. I bet even people who dont believe in patterns could do this one.

The pattern is designed for 'thick-thin' art yarns but really you could use any yarn and any size needles you want.
Super adaptable and since it is a shawl your gauge doesn't matter much.
The only thing that would change is your yardage. 
If you work it with skinny yarn on tiny needles then you will need more than the 200 yards (m/l) that the pattern recommends.
Conversely, if you hold 8 strands together and knit on broomsticks you could get done faster. :whistlin:

Everyone can work at their own pace and ask questions here if they have any.
WIHH has already worked this pattern and hers came out BEAUTIFUL!
So she is our expert. 

The idea of these knitalongs is to share your progress and any issues you have.
Please post pictures. You know we love that. 
It really does help inspire others. :angel:

Here is the pattern:
Ravelry: Handspun Delight Shawlette pattern by Susanne Visch

Who is in? :teehee:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm so in! I have had that in my library for a little while now, so just tell me when we start!:thumb:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ME!!! yay!!!
I have the pattern already...now, yarn...hmmmm 
Gotta go spin!
What's our time frame? Will I have time to dye my yarn? Or should I dye it after the knitting....??

Been way too long. I am lovin this!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

hmmm......
it IS purdy ( and sz 11 needles ! ) ........... but soooo many irons in the fire ..... 

hmmmmm........


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Start whenever you want!
No scheduled swap partners (at least not by me).
Just go ahead and go for it. 

I scrummaged through my 'weird' yarns and here is what I have for options.
Most of these are between 20 and 60 yards.



















Corespun and coils and lumpy and fuzzy and all over the place.
I am just going to plunge right in.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm definitely in for this. Just working on finding the 'right' yarn, though as I mentioned in another post, I may just push myself to finish the yarn I was making and use that.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds awesome to me! I think I'll have to wait until after my wedding, though!


----------



## SturdyStella (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in! How exciting! Off to download the pattern and dig through the yarn bins!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

In here, too! Good idea, GAM. 
Love this pattern-


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh good, the blue 'tarheel' lambswool will be included.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm sitting on the fence with MizMary. I have two projects on needles right now and a spinning project and, and, ...... but I really want to do this


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Come on now ladies. If I can do this you can too.
I've got three things on needles right now, two are lace shawls. Big ones.:gaptooth:
I've got all my fiber stuff packed away for the move. I just spent 2 hours digging through boxes to get to my yarn, in the garage, in 95 degree heat.
btw, I'm afraid I couldn't get to the box with my handspun. But I did find some 100% wool, hand painted, very pretty. So I'm cheating this time..


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey, I think I'll join you. I have no interest in yarn or knitting throughout the summer, but once that first chilly morning shows up it's like a light comes on  It's finally cooling down here.

Pauline


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

This is great! I am going to hit my handspun in the morning and try to cast on. I never thought about using a combination of yarns! But I will do that for sure. I'm ready for pics already! 
Y'all with lots of projects, if it's as easy as WIHH says you can slip it between a few, right?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

oahhh mannnnn just what I need...another project...What the heck! I'll jump in with my two left feet also! I like the idea of size 11 needles......


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

From reading through the pattern it seems like you just mark those center stitches so you can make a single increase there when you start the lace.
Is that right? Seems a little weird to me, but it does make counting your stitches easier I guess.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

i might just join you all in this if i have the yarn, ill have too look thro my bins tonight :bouncy:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL! I did get a tiny start on it, but obviously my hands were really greasy from handling all those pork shoulders most of the day. 

Plus, I am doing my shawl wrong. :hrm:

All my increases are on the outside edges! I am not ripping it out though.
Wait til you see this thing. 
The colors are over the top and all those weird beehives and coils. 
It might really end up being a dog blanket after all. LOL


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay, I'll do it. I was worried about time and I'll have to spin something up or dye one of my very first yarns. They are in balls so I don't have any idea how much is there.......but I'm in. Just for the fun. One of you ladies might have to accept it as a gift since I don't know what I will ever do with it!!! I'll get started later today with the dye pot.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Callie, was that you on Rav. who said you have a beautiful grey finn? How nice! Bet that would dye up beautifully for a shawl. Love those greys overdyed- they add a nice shade to the fiber that can't be duplicated by commercial yarn.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

gone-a-milkin said:


> All my increases are on the outside edges! I am not ripping it out though.


I did the same thing, but ripped it out and tried again. I want something loopy and not too warm (I already have enough warm clothes for my climate) so I'm using thick and thin singles and size 15 needles. I love it. Thanks for starting the KAL.

By the way, if anyone reading this knits "wrong" like I do (always in the back of the stitch), just change the kfb and pfb to kbf and pbf and you'll be fine.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Well. 

I had to join in the fun . 
BUT , 

I dont have any handspun to use !! So I grabbed some beautiful varigated Boulce thats been sitting there for years ! I could never find something to use it for ! In between canning up plum jam, orange plum jam, plum conserve and just plums... I worked on the shawl ! IT'S PLUM BEAUTIFUL !! hee hee !!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok. I cast on about 10 last night. Worked on it for half an hour before bed. Picked it up about two hours ago and I'm 6 increases from starting the lace. This is an awesome quick knit! There's an option to make it larger, and I do have enough yarn.....thinking I may go a bit bigger than the original...:sing:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

InHisName said:


> Callie, was that you on Rav. who said you have a beautiful grey finn? How nice! Bet that would dye up beautifully for a shawl. Love those greys overdyed- they add a nice shade to the fiber that can't be duplicated by commercial yarn.


:hijacked: Yes. But you have to make sure his fleece doesn't felt on his body. He's horrible about felting. I'm considering shearing him now so he won't get any worse than he is. He's not jacketed right now either. Grrrrr.... Dang soft fleece. I didn't get to use his fleece last year.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> Ok. I cast on about 10 last night. Worked on it for half an hour before bed. Picked it up about two hours ago and I'm 6 increases from starting the lace. This is an awesome quick knit! There's an option to make it larger, and I do have enough yarn.....thinking I may go a bit bigger than the original...:sing:


I guess I need to go blow on my yarn so it will dry faster.....I feel like I'm behind. LOL!!! You ladies figure out how to do it all and post lots of pictures for those of us that are a bit slower.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I have my yarn, white shetland. I just went and got some vinegar and some, get this *food color* Cause I don't want it white! (ok, its more off/white than white)
Anyway, been reading/googling how to dye with food color. gonna finish up what I can tonight in spinning so I will have *plenty* of yarn.
:sing:

So Callie....I may be BEHIND you! Is there a prize for stragglers??? lol!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I TOLD you its fast!
> 
> And I did do the bigger version of the body of the shawl (178 stitches) but I didn't do the extended verison of the lace (it has a few more repeats but I likes the shape of the original lace)
> 
> ...


What do you mean "on the edge".? The first increase is right after the k3 then one before the first center marker,one after the second center marker, and one before the last k3.
Did I miss something somewhere?????


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Im on the 5 th lace row. Decided to do it the shawlette size, and use the extra yarn for a hat to go with it. I'm going to give the set to my DIL for Christmas. :sing:
She's 5 foot nothing and weighs about 100 pounds, if I make it bigger I'm afraid it will eat her!! Lol.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You get your increases on the edge by having knit other shawls that have them there, and then not following the pattern. :teehee:

Guess what though? It still makes a shawl. LOL
I put my increases inside the edging 3 stitches going both directions. :shrug:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Can't wait to see progress pictures! I'll join in later - not sure when yet... but I want to see steps along the way from y'all! (yeah, my daughter married a southern boy, and they are trying to convert me haha...)


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm learning how to spin on a drop spindle. Love it!
My creamy Corriedale is the typical thick/thin/too twisty/not twisty beginner yarn. I think I have enough roving but I could sacrifice myself to go back to the fiber shop and get more.

I've never knit a shawl but I'm drawn to this pattern. Would my silly looking but satisfactory beginner yarn work in this pattern? My other choice would be some commercial aran twist that I bought with no project in mind.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

PKBoo said:


> Can't wait to see progress pictures! I'll join in later - not sure when yet... but I want to see steps along the way from y'all! (yeah, my daughter married a southern boy, and they are trying to convert me haha...)


LOL! I slipped this morning and said the Pennsylvania "y'ouns" and no one knew what I meant!

I'm done and blocking. Fastest shawl, ever. Thanks GAM and WIHH.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome Rileyjo !! I *think* this pattern was MEANT for the beginner spinner yarns ( thick n thin ) !! YAY  !!! Post pictures , we LOVE pictures !!!! 

Mamajohnson, I cant WAIT to see your dye results !!!!! WHAT FUN !!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Mines blocking now! I'm attempting to download pics. Be back in a minute!:sing:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok! Here we go. In order (I hope). As usual, if you click on the pic, it gets bigger!






Ta DAH!!:thumb:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Debi that is gorgeous!
Finished spinning my yarn today. I think my plying was NOT that great. I will wash it and let it bloom a bit, then off to the dying. Cant decide between red and blue.....

I'm ready to start knitting!!!!!!! NOTHING on the needles. Can you believe that? 
So... I will sleep on red or blue tonight and hopefully get something cast on tomorrow.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Rileyjo! so glad you can join us and you are jumping right in too . We like that sort of spunk in a person


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

hercsmama,

Your shawlette is GORGEOUS!!!! Love the colors, your knitting is wonderful! So pretty! I went and saw the larger pics so I could see it better.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks all. Ya know Susan, I have to admit when I saw your blues I remembered that hand paint I had. It's the perfect color for dil too! 
I agree about this being a great stash buster. I only used one 197 yd skein, I guess my gauge was off, but my blocking measurements are right on. Hmm weird.
Ah well, can't wait to see the others!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I have to say, knitting carrying one strand of mohair and one of worsted could be habit forming - :teehee:- this shawlette is gonna be more like what Forerunner would knit - its substansially heavier and bulkier than the first one I knit!


Go ahead, now....... pull out those 17s and try 7 strands...... :sing:

Knitting chunky is one thing...... try wearing chunky when it's ten below. :kiss:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, it is a unique original work, that's for sure. 

5'4" x 2'. I dont think this counts as the same shawl though.
My pattern following skills leave a bit to be desired. 



















I keep fiddling with the pins and making it bigger.
Hopefully I can get some more accurate color photos once it is dry.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GAM that is GORGEOUS !!! LOVE your colors !!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

this shawl doesn't have a curve. It really doesn't. :shrug:
The placement of those increases changes the shape significantly.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Love it GAM! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I love your shawl, the colors are wonderful (my colors of course). I think it looks great. I have to admit that your description was nothing like the real thing, I was a bit worried. There is no way this will be a dog blanket.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

So pretty, GAM, I 'specially like the coils and bobbles.

It looks like you didn't do the increases in the middle, on either side of the "spine" (k2) -- is that right? Ask me how I know and why I frogged my first attempt ... :ashamed:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

PollySC said:


> So pretty, GAM, I 'specially like the coils and bobbles.
> 
> It looks like you didn't do the increases in the middle, on either side of the "spine" (k2) -- is that right? Ask me how I know and why I frogged my first attempt ... :ashamed:


That is exactly right.
I was weaving in all my ends as I went and decided to just forge ahead with it. :gaptooth:

It came out kind of neat though. 
The turquoise color at the neck is some '2nds' super thick Cormo yarn (30 yards) and it curls outward when you wear it and makes a soft collar. 

Pics later. I am dressed for the milkbarn right now. :yuck: LOL


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

This is millend (unevenly dyed) superwash singles, on size 15 needles.

My first attempt at superwash, the singles were uneven and overspun. Very, very soft, though.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Inspiring photos! 

I have loops of wet Corriedale hung out to dry and it looks very "attempted".

I decided that I had to buy needles for this project so I hied over to the wool shop.
I found a lovely soft grey and pink blend and even better, it was buy 1, get one free. 

I wasnt planning to buy yarn but thats okay.... now I am going for a primitive feminine look with this shawl.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Those are so pretty! I didn't get my yarn dyed today. I did finish up another skien of it though last night. I am sure I have enough and I have one of bulky, one not so bulky/bumpy and one pretty much almost sport weight. So... I still have not decided how to dye it. Any tips?? 
I guess I am a little nervous...:help:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

okay...I found my needles. :ashamed: My yarn is dry and in balls. 

The pictures look so nice! Keep them coming. But i can't believe some of you are FINISHED already!


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

They are all so pretty, and Polly I love the way your center point came out.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Wow, I feel _really_ behind now! The completed shawls are awesome. Mine will, unfortunately, have to take a backseat hiatus for a little while. I began another project that will take priority since it's to be a holiday gift and it's a little bit... umm, large. LOL Shouldn't take long though, it's an afghan being knit using 2 strands on 17's and is going fairly quickly. (if I can only convince my 3YO son that the wooden needles are not toy swords and to please quit accidentally frogging it while I'm at work! :hysterical: )

While rummaging for more yarn for that project, I came across a super-clearance yarn I'd had for awhile. It's a thick/thin art-type yarn in a pretty shade of blue. I have 3 balls of that, plus a 4th ball of a nice green that I think would go well at the top. So rather than try to force myself to finish the spinning right now, I'm going to try this yarn out and see how it does.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

On row 12 here.....
so how many of you did the larger version? Still debating.... 
Love the pics!
Welcome Sujae and Rileyjo!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> to be clear - the increases on either side of the "spine" stitches are NOT K2 - but kfb (MAKING an additional stitch where there started out with just 1)


I was trying to say the "spine" is K2, must have lost something in the translation. And, ha ha, I have to do kBF k2 kBF so maybe that explains my communications problem...

Re: superwash, I find it a little more slippery but not hard to spin. Maybe more like mohair in my experience. Not as hard to spin as nylon, which is the most difficult fiber I've tried yet. You know, just do it! I'm very pleased with how soft this is -- it's from TheSheepShedStudio, mill ends, and such a great price for practicing new spinning techniques.

Thanks, Sujae, and welcome!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay, I knitted on this thing until I couldn't see with my dry eyeballs last night. I got to the point where I'm ready to start the lace rows.....only, it's not even big enough for a bandana! I ran to the store this morning to buy larger needles. Sigh.......Hopefully, that will make it large enough to dangle around my neck. I am using a thinner, non-bulky yarn since that's all I had with enough yardage to do it. It's larger than fingerling and less than worsted, I think. Size 7 needles that I'm switching to 12's.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Uh oh !! 
I am trying to do the row where you put a marker every 25 stitches ...... I am getting 5 stitch markers put in on the row , but then I have 8 stitches left over at the end ?!?! Brain freeze today, HELP !

I canned up some plums , in lite syrup , and there are air pockets in them ..... will this kill me ?!? Im a new canner ( I asked in the food preservation forum, but nobody has answered ) .... I also filled them with too much syrup because it leaked out into the water and down the jars when I took them out...they did all seal though !!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm no help on the stitch markers, I haven't cast on yet!!!

But on the canning, your good. As long as you get a good seal all will be well. Just leave them sit until there good and cool. Let them ping on their own, resist the temptation to push down on the center of that lid!
Your plums look really good! great color.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I took my yarn out of the dye bath a bit ago. It is so pretty! I used red food color - two bottles! :thumb:
My yarn is hanging out to dry now. Maybe I can get started tonight or first thing in the morning and catch up with ya'll!

So - here is my very FIRST dying of yarn! :sing:









And, a look at all three skiens.....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Miz Mary,

Are you keeping the 3 stitches in garterstitch on each edge out of your 
lace sections of 25 stitches?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pretty stuff Mama J!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx GAM! I couldn't decide between red or blue. I LOVE blue, and have a ton of it! lol! So I decided to be different. It was way easier than I thought it would be. 
I wish it would hurry up and dry.....I wanna knit!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Miz Mary,
> 
> Are you keeping the 3 stitches in garterstitch on each edge out of your
> lace sections of 25 stitches?


AKK !!! THATS IT !!! Thank you , thank you !! :thumb:

Thank you MamaJ, Hope the plums taste as good as they look ! It's always kinda stressful learning new things... sure dont want to kill anybody !!

oh..and that yarn is BEAUTIFUL !!! Isnt dying fun ?!?! I want to learn how to do varigated !! Your yarn reminds me of TOMATOES ripening !! YUM ! 

Polly I wish I could feel your shawl ! It looks sunggly !!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Callieslamb, don't forget to take into consideration what blocking will do. ........


But I already frogged it......! It was beautiful. The stitches were all working out and evenly knitting....alas..... The 12's were too big to work with and my stitch markers wouldn't work on the needles. I need the larger ones so, I'm trying 10's now but the end isn't very pointy. Maybe I will go to a 9. 

MizMary- the air bubbles won't hurt you, but the fruit might change colors where it's exposed. Maybe not. They look yummy! 

MamaJ- that's a beautiful color.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Miz Mary, did you run a knife around the inside of the jars before canning? My Mother always said that was to release the bubbles, which is why I always do it ... another benefit to having an older Mother who grew up in the Depression. She knew stuff.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Nobody should feel rushed or hurried - :nono: - take your time and enjoy the journey!


They are all so beautiful - I love the variety! Cool to see how everyone's yarn/needles/(pattern reading) is doing with this!

I will be starting this next week - too many other things that have to get done right now - lots of inspiration here though!



PollySC said:


> Miz Mary, did you run a knife around the inside of the jars before canning?


I use a thin plastic spatula - I was told that a metal knife could potentially nick the glass... :shrug:

We try not to use metal in the jars when we're spooning things out of them too, for the same reason.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I did do the spatula thing , but maybe with the too much liquid it made more bubbles in the process ?! hmmm....

WIHH, have BIG fun on your weekend !! Looking forward to pictures !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love your yarn MamaJ! MizMary your plums look yummy


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

well i did it:banana: i red the patern with no prolbem, made no mastakes that i know of . and i lerned how to block :gaptooth:
now warning the pic where takein outside at the we hours of this mornin on a cell phone so bear with me


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Did you mean to say _Pyro_-bear with me ? 



:lookout:


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Did you mean to say _Pyro_-bear with me ?
> 
> 
> 
> :lookout:



lol no Forerunner just bear
..... whate ARE you makin fun of me Forerunner ? ill have you know i grow up with 2 older brothers and it wont be the first time iv pounded some boy in the ground :hammer: lol :duel:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Ta Da! I finished mine yesterday. It's raining today so no pretty bushes to hang it on.










Thank you for offering this KAL. I experienced several new things- Kfb, Pfb, M1, Russian Bind off. This is finnsheep 2-ply yarn a bit heavier than fingerling yarn. I dyed it with neon gel food colors (green, purple and pink) and knitted on size 10's.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pyro-Bear can you make them bigger or provide a link to the photos? I can't see them very well. What I can see looks very nice though  What yarn did you use?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautiful shawls! I cast on last night on #10 needles. I don't have any 11's. (Now on My to buy list!) I didn't like the way it was sorta tight looking. Plus I did a purl row on the knit side. :doh:
so I frogged it all. Casting on again with #13 needles. Hope I like this better. 
I'm so far behind!! Lol. Good excuse to just sit and knit...


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Really love all the shawls you guys have made!!

I finally finished mine this afternoon. This is the first shawl I've ever attempted and I'm so pleased with how it turned out. It's all handspun except for the one row of gray at the beginning of the lace edge.































Thanks so much for the KAL! Will be making more of these, that's for sure.

Pauline


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GORGEOUS Pauline !!!! Your pictures are just beautiful !!! Im on my lace rows ! 

Callieslamb, your colors are very pretty !!! Reminds me of my teapot collection...I have no idea why, except they're so pretty to look at !!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Pigeon Lady - How did you know when to put in that line of lighter color? It really makes the shawl stand out. Love your colors.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Love the pics! this has been the greatest KAL... 
On row 23.... almost to the lace rows. On stitch markers, I didn't have any for my size 11 needles either, so tied rounds of other colored yarn. Seems to be working fine. I have some rubber o rings bought for stitch markers, but where are they when you need them?


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I finished mine this morning. I have really enjoyed doing this pattern and seeing the different results.

This is purchased yarn. It is called Boutique Midnight by Red Heart. It is a wool, acrylic blend with a metallic thread. It is so soft and lovely to wrap around and snuggle into. I still have to block it and I think it will grow a little bit. I knit it on 8mm/size 11 needles.

I never thought of myself as a 'shawl' person but I do tend to like a blanket around with me when I sit and knit..this critter is perfect for doing that.
I guess I am a shawl person!

Off to go knit another one...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very pretty rileyjo! You did good.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Miz Mary!

Calie, the stripe wasn't planned. I was about to knit the whole lace edge in the gray but it didn't look so good. I didn't have the patience to pull that row out so left it in there and continued on with a different yarn. It just happend to work out that way.

I really like the way everyone's shawls are so lovely and unique even though we're all using the same pattern. Each new picture, it's like, "ooh, look at that one!"

Like WIHH said, it's such a fast knit. I just finished another one. Was able to use up some odds and ends that have been sitting in tubs for years. 

There are so many other things that need doing but Hubby has firefighter training all weekend. While the cat's away the wife will play 

Pauline


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Pauline ! WHERE'S the pictures of the 2nd one ??!?!?!?!???!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's mine !! It's very .... open ?! Dont know if thats the right word ....

Im giving it as a Christmas gift ! 

WITHOUT the flash ...










WITH the flash ! 











LOVE this pattern ...... the yarn varigated nicely with this boulce !


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Someone's going to be VERY happy this Christmas, Miz Mary; that's beautiful! I love the fading.

Here's the second one. It was too dark to take pics last night. 































The fruits on the dogwood tree are exactly the same color as the little bit of red that's in the shawl. 

(Think I like taking the pics almost as much as doing the knitting.)

Pauline


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Pauline, thoes colors are great together !


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Gorgeous! Love the color Miz Mary,
Pauline, I love yours too. 
This is a great pattern. I'm close to starting the lacy edge


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lovely shawls, everyone. I can't believe how fast you are knitting them and how the same pattern produces such lovely results with such different yarn. Has anyone told the designer about the KAL? I'm sure she'd be flattered.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Katherine in KY said:


> Lovely shawls, everyone. I can't believe how fast you are knitting them and how the same pattern produces such lovely results with such different yarn. Has anyone told the designer about the KAL? I'm sure she'd be flattered.



Your so right ! I sent her a message, with a link over here ... and thanked her bunches !!!!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I have really been enjoying this thread and the pics of all your lovely shawlettes.

Getting ready to send off for some yarn, thinking of doing one!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Welcome! Island of Blueb. Don't forget to post pictures for us.

Pauline


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you, Pigeon Lady! I have take part in a couple of projects in the past here.

But I am SUCH a slow knitter. . . LOL!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a link to my shawl completed yesterday- a friend took the only pic, and we got it onto ravelry.... 
Ravelry: RomansRoad's Homesteadtoday KAL shawl

Used lots of stash, did bigger shawl, and it is a wrap, it really grew. 
Used corespun, mohair locks, all sorts of art yarn for lace fringe. Fun!

Here is the pic, for the record, really did get it done


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks so much, was a fun challenge in the midst of other projects.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Love it InHisName! That looks so cozy. Love the colors too.

I finally got mine done! I was going to do all one color, from the yarn I dyed. Got to the last 8 rows of the lace border and ran out of yarn!:flame:
Now, being the impatient soul I am, I went digging and found some of my 'firsts' in the yarn stash. The colors seemed to work with what I already had, so it became my 'border' I think I really like it! While I was finishing it up I wasn't so sure. DS#4 (he is 12) says I now have 'bat wings' Guess he has never noticed that in no sleeves I have my very own bat wings.....:gaptooth:

So...here she is!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

What I really love about that border, it is some roving you sent me WIHH. I love love the color, and was so sad when my inadequate spinning made a lumpy bumpy mess of it. Now it gets to shine! 

I really struggled with the adding of it, and that whole, let the art be it's own thing. But it works! 
I can't wait to wear this little baby. I think I love shawls! lots!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Both beautiful shawls InHisName and mamajohnson!! Love the colors of both of them and all the knobbliness in that fringe IHN.

Island of blueb, don't worry about being slow. Heck, it took me about 9 months to finish the fingerless mitts KAL! We don't mind waiting.

Ooh, you know what these are going to be great for? When going out to eat. Don't know about you guys but I always find that restaurants really wind up the AC. I hate freezing to death while trying to enjoy a meal. Always have to sit with a coat wrapped around me and feel pretty stupid carrying a coat when it's 100 degrees outside. Now I can take a nice cozy shawl instead


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm loving this thread. MamaJ the colors are great!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Mama J, that will be so fun to wear! Looks so cheerful- will be nice on a dreary day to bring a smile


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Shawl by rileyjo. Stone wall by Fordson Major

This cozy comfy thing is made from my stash yarn. I did the lace rows with yarn spun on my drop spindle. I enjoyed knitting this one even more than the first.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

And here I thought you were calling it tarheel yarn because it was in University of North Carolina colors.  Pretty shawl!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Gorgeous Rileyjo & WIHH!
I need to hit the stash and make another one.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow are they nice!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Rilyjo and WIHH those are both beautiful! This has been such a great KAL.

Rilyjo, can we thread drift just a little? I want to see more of the wall! ( I'm in to drystone walling and that one looks real nice)

Pauline


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

So I can finish this shawl in 2 weeks it sounds like! I'm spinning at a local living history museum, and I'd like a shawl to throw over my shoulders in case the weather is chilly - it'll be more in period than the sweatshirts I usually wear... 

Almost done spinning what I need, so hopefully I can get started soon! Have to make a skirt yet too. DH is going to help out that day, with the hog butchering. We're both so excited for this! It'll be my first time spinning in public :happy:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

pkboo, you must take lots of pics and post a thread when your done with the history museum.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I was downstairs this morning putting away some empty canning jars and I was drawn over to my stash again - thinking of yet another shawlette since these go soooooooooooooooo fast and are so nice for using up bits of this and that!


WIHH i have gotten 5 done and im lookin for yarn for a 6th:teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

pyrobear said:


> WIHH i have gotten 5 done and im lookin for yarn for a 6th:teehee:



SO, ahhhhh.... we should be expecting another 5 PICTURES ?!!? hee hee ... thats really fantastic !!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Late to the party, as usual! :teehee: And of course I have some questions...

I'm using a 21-inch cable, and I'm making the extended larger shawl - will that be a long enough cable? I don't have another one, and I'm hoping it won't bunch up and be too difficult to work...

Those of you who made the extended shawl - can it wrap around your shoulders and arms and keep you warm? I'm making this for a living museum demonstration in two weeks, and want it for warmth, just in case. I'm at the point to start the lace for the shawlette original pattern, and it just looks so...small...

I know blocking does amazing thing, and the finished size of the smaller shawlette was just about a yard across. What is the finished size of the extended pattern? (I couldn't find that in the pattern)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

PKBoo, you can always just continue the lace pattern for as long as you want.

There is a tiny bit of math to keep the pattern repeats lined up, but it is just an extension of what is already visible.
I think it would be hard to guess how big someone else's shawl will be. 
Especially with different fibers, needles, knitting tensions, blocking methods, not to mention 'homespun uniqueness'. :teehee:

Every one of them has been very different so far. Super cool!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

and agen with the cell phone pic.
if i make them any bigger thay get blery 


















and this one is a dark gray 









and this one is a dark purple with 2 holes in it so it will be come a xmas gift to my i cant stand SIL :teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW Pyrobear !! BEAUTIFUL !! I really like the red one !!!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Its a wet saturday in Oz and I have wandered into HT and have found this thread. I have downloaded the pattern and am now off to dive into my handspun and pick something to knit it with. Cheers everyone.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Shazza! We have missed you.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I have started here


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

LOL WIHH my bloody family kept me so busy and occupied my laptop for VCE year 12 that....yes they kept me captive....now I have escaped I am BACK lol.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> PKBoo, you can always just continue the lace pattern for as long as you want.


Yahoo GAM! I am continuing the lace pattern, and kind of made up my own, based on what was already there. 

I looked at the extended lace pattern on page 3 of the patter, but it didn't really match what I had - not sure why  

So I just took what I had, and adapted. Feels good to be able to do that! I should be done tonight/tomorrow, and will get pictures once it's blocked. Have to get my 'colonial' dress done for next weekend too


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yahoo! Shazza is back!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Shazza said:


> LOL WIHH my bloody family kept me so busy and occupied my laptop for VCE year 12 that....yes they kept me captive....now I have escaped I am BACK lol.


So glad you escaped!!! Great to see you.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

It is great to see you back! Just a couple of days ago I was wondering where you'd disappeared to. 

Pauline


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

correction in the pattern you dont need to place markers every 25 stiches you just need the first 4


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm with WIHH, when I get around to knitting this, I'll be putting them where ever they tell me to


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I have finished my shawlette....yesterday....and it was the first thing I sold at the Makers Market this morning lol....cool, am about to start shawlette number 2 
You can the finished one here


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

LOL this is the first shawl I have ever knitted....i have always been too scared of them.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

All of you did really well with your shawls! I shoulda joined in. I still have a sweater on high priority. As soon as I get it done, I think Im going to give this pattern a try.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice Shazza! I asked on your B-day thread. how much did you sell the shawlette for? We have been talking off and on about pricing things. I think it helps us to know what we are able to sell things for. Granted you are ina whole other part of the world than most of us 

Well done!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I sold it for $25 which is about what I have my scarves priced for. Our exchange rate is about the same so we are pretty equal on a lot of stuff now. It was a guess price lol but I didnt want to price it too dear but not too low, so I think the 25 was a good middle price lol.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

good job Shazza 
Marchwind i just sold that red one on thersday for $30 at my farmers market


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh yay Pyrobear! That's fantastic!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Forgot to add the picture of my shawl here - so now it's official, and it really does exist 


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

Great pattern, and quick knit - thanks so much for starting this KAL GAM!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Loose interpretation of the shawl pattern


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I finally got started on this. I'm using some mohair blend yarn I just happened to have on hand. Should be fun!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

This is taking longer than I expected... so much for it being a "quick knit"!!! LOL


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Me too!! I love greys and whites. Im getting enough spun yarn now, I need to start finding projects for it. :happy2:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Well ~~~~ :smack:hysterical:

I don't spin but 


based on your posts about how quickly this works up

and based on the fact that I knew I had a couple skeins of nubby acrylic yarn in the stash ~~~~

I decided to make one of these. :whistlin:

Never mind that I did not have the correct size needle,
nor have I ever knitted anything on a circular needle ----- I cast on the correct number of stitshes.

The one circular needle I have in a 6 1/2 mm.

I followed the instructions for the "bigger size".
My reasoning being that I am "bigger sized" and I was using a smaller than recommended needle.

I guess because I am not accustomed to a circular needle, I tended to knit "tighter" that I should have. MUCH TIGHTER!

I ended up with this very warm shawl shaped collar ~~~ nothing hangs down off the shoulder ~~~ there is no extra length to "wrap".

One thing I'd never done before was that Russian bind off method.
That's pretty cool!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

YAY TALLPINES !!!! your sneaky, not sayin' nothin' !!! How's ya like the circular needles ?!?!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

TallPines,

Now you have a very fashionable collar. Let the point hang to one side in the front, place a broach or shawl pin on the other side ... quite in fashion at the moment.

I love using circular needles. I've totally abandoned all straight needles. It is just like using straight needles except the weight of the work is resting nicely in your lap.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> TallPines,
> 
> Now you have a very fashionable collar. Let the point hang to one side in the front, place a broach or shawl pin on the other side ... quite in fashion at the moment.
> 
> I love using circular needles. I've totally abandoned all straight needles. It is just like using straight needles except the weight of the work is resting nicely in your lap.


I've always been the kind that held one needle between my legs.
Hard to do that with a circular.

But since you guys all got me into knitting socks. I've learned to hold my work closer to my face with all those short, skinny needles.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Okay, so this KAL started in September of last year... I think I actually got started early in November... and finished in January. Hmmm :teehee: Better late than never? Here it is though:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:nanner: Love, Love, Love it!!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful, F-A!! Love the colors!


----------

